# Best Router for Cutting Slots - Slat Wall



## RAKESS (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm new here and this also shows up in the introduction forum, but thought it might be better placed here.

I'm about to begin on a project to cut some slat wall panels (slot wall, t-track, if you prefer) from 3/4" stock. The plan is to use it for garage and closet storage hangers.

BTW, the accessories are very inexpensive. It seems only the panels cost an arm and a leg. So, why not spend the money on a router?

I've found a good slot cutting bit. Cutter length is 35/64". Diameter is 1 3/8" and the shank diameter is 1/2".

Unless someone would like to take a shot at convincing me otherwise one of two Bosch routers make up my short list. Assuming the switch problems have been fixed, the 1617 plunge/fixed combo or the 1619.

Normally, I would go for the 2 1/4 hp version, but I'm concerned it won't handle the wide/lengthy slot cuts I need to make. As a result, I'm leaning toward the 1619.

Any advice/comment will be appreciated.


----------

